# My new siggy.



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2007)

There my newest one.Perhaps I should think about something different but....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2007)

I think it looks great. 

Do you think you could make me a cool Bf 109G siggy? Sorry to ask, I just dont have any good talent when it comes to that stuff.

I like the Siggy that I have but I have had it for a while and maybe it is time for a new one as well.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2007)

Hallo DerAdler,
Of course I can do it for you.I would be very glad if you used this.
But I have to ask you for some clues on what you would like to have in a siggy.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 25, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I like the Siggy that I have but I have had it for a while and maybe it is time for a new one as well.




The one you have makes you look like a young boy. That *is* your picture, isn't it ?

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Oct 25, 2007)

Wurger said:


> There my newest one. Perhaps I should think about something different but....




This is great, Wurger..... I like it better than the other one.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2007)

THX Charles.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 25, 2007)

Yep. Looks great Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2007)

THX.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 25, 2007)

That's a really awesome sig you've got Wurger


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2007)

ccheese said:


> The one you have makes you look like a young boy. That *is* your picture, isn't it ?
> 
> Charles





No that is a picture of the ace of aces with 352 kills Erich Hartmann and his Bf 109. He was a very young pilot...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2007)

Wurger said:


> Hallo DerAdler,
> Of course I can do it for you.I would be very glad if you used this.
> But I have to ask you for some clues on what you would like to have in a siggy.



I would love to have a pic Bf 109G in flight (prefer color) and if possible a pic of Heinz Bar in it. 

Let me know if you need some pics. I dont know if I have any but I will see what I can find.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey man, when you're done Adler's, would it be possible to make a Dora sig for me similar to yours? I really like that style. I'll leave the rest up to you, if you're willing!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I would love to have a pic Bf 109G in flight (prefer color) and if possible a pic of Heinz Bar in it.
> 
> Let me know if you need some pics. I dont know if I have any but I will see what I can find.



OK. I let you know if I don't find any decent pics of G6 and Heinz Bar's.Certainly give me some tims,please.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2007)

Catch22 said:


> Hey man, when you're done Adler's, would it be possible to make a Dora sig for me similar to yours? I really like that style. I'll leave the rest up to you, if you're willing!




Is this urgent? You are the third in a queue.Be patient,please.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2007)

Wurger said:


> OK. I let you know if I don't find any decent pics of G6 and Heinz Bar's.Certainly give me some tims,please.



No worries. Take your time and let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## ccheese (Oct 25, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No that is a picture of the ace of aces with 352 kills Erich Hartmann and his Bf 109. He was a very young pilot...



Gosh, Chris.... and all the time I thought that was a picture of you !

Ok, on the other side of the coin, I guess you're about 5' 10', 205 lbs.
with six tat's.... Huh ??

Charles


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 25, 2007)

Wurger said:


> Is this urgent? You are the third in a queue.Be patient,please.



Haha, not urgent at all. Just merely getting my place in line before it grows too large.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 26, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think it looks great.
> 
> Do you think you could make me a cool Bf 109G siggy? Sorry to ask, I just dont have any good talent when it comes to that stuff.
> 
> I like the Siggy that I have but I have had it for a while and maybe it is time for a new one as well.



Search paintings by Robert Taylor... lots of great ones..

Me 109 / Bf 109

.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2007)

Catch22 said:


> Haha, not urgent at all. Just merely getting my place in line before it grows too large.



 OK.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Search paintings by Robert Taylor... lots of great ones..
> 
> Me 109 / Bf 109
> 
> .



Thank you Comiso90 for the link.It can come in handy.


----------



## v2 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2007)

THX.


----------



## Soren (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome new signature you have Wurger, excellent !


----------



## Wurger (Nov 3, 2007)

THX friend.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to try again to get my sig to work.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow looks good PM me if you have any trouble i recently did mine and now thanks to evanglider and heinz know how to do it.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks Aussie. It's working now!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great mate well done !!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 4, 2008)

That looks cool thor i like the fireball background


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Corsair......*drooool*


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 4, 2008)

You bet cha! Corsair's rock!


----------



## A4K (Jan 14, 2008)

I like the new sig Wurger! The only thing I would say is that the Fw190 stands out better on the old version, - it's a composition thing. (-Yes, I'm an artist!)


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2008)

THX A4K. I know about it but I have no time to make a brand new one so I adjusted the old siggy to the new one.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 15, 2008)

Wurger,
Thanks again for my new sig. Very cool. 8) 

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2008)

Beuatiful work Wurger...!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2008)

The pic was TO's one. I did the sign only but I'm glad yuo like this.
THX very nuch. 

And TO, you are welcome.


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 29, 2008)

Lol Wurg looks like ya got your hands full with sigs all the time


----------



## Wurger (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes you are right.  But now there are some young padawans who can make as great siggies as mine. Ughh,ughh...I must rest.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm just your apprentice, oh master of siggies


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 29, 2008)

We are all just humble grasshoppers to Master Wurger!!!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm working on my Green belt with Master Obi-Wurger Kenobi! 

"trust the Layer, young Njaco. May the layer be with you!"


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 30, 2008)

"Art Deco font or not Art Deco font, that is the question...."


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I'm working on my Green belt with Master Obi-Wurger Kenobi!
> 
> "trust the Layer, young Njaco. May the layer be with you!"



  

Thas's a first great text I read today !!!!!!!!!! And cool the Halloween siggy. 

Chris excellent.


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 31, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I'm working on my Green belt with Master Obi-Wurger Kenobi!
> 
> "trust the Layer, young Njaco. May the layer be with you!"



Nice Sig hahahahhahaha


----------



## rochie (Oct 31, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I'm working on my Green belt with Master Obi-Wurger Kenobi!
> 
> "trust the Layer, young Njaco. May the layer be with you!"



priceless Njaco


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 31, 2008)

Agreed Njaco is a genious! 

Love the Christmas siggy Wojtek!

Looks like you've got your hands full


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Nov 4, 2008)

Render you must if the light side you wish to follow
Join the dark side, we have better blendings


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2008)

For this Christmas time...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 11, 2008)

Most excellent!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2008)

WHAT...!!!??? NO FW 190???


----------



## rochie (Dec 11, 2008)

you beat me to it lucky !
still a great siggy wojtec


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> WHAT...!!!??? NO FW 190???



Fw190 has a Christmas holidays this time. PAX gentlemen PAX.....


----------



## fly boy (Dec 11, 2008)

should put some cheese in there......... I like cheese


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2008)

And another project...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2008)

Ah there is the FW190 

Nice ones!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2008)

Yep...I've changed it because Jan was a little bit defeated.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2008)

Umm... Wurger likes Lucky13.Wurger made a new one.
Good Lucky...good.


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 11, 2008)

Ah, still "Black 8", Willi Maximowitz crate....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2008)

ahhh, the trusty ol' Butcher Bird! Nice!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 11, 2008)

THX guys.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 11, 2008)

Great work Wojtek, masterful as usual


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2008)

And another with additional thing.....


----------



## Vraciu (Dec 19, 2008)

Awesome siggy in Christmas style! Really nice, Wurger!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2008)

THX mate.

Also your looks nice.But unfortunately it is to big and therefore the resizing bar at the top has appeared.So I resized it and upladed for you.


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 20, 2008)

Wurger said:


> THX mate.
> 
> Also your looks nice.But unfortunately it is to big and therefore the resizing bar at the top has appeared.So I resized it and upladed for you.




Nice. What's the aircraft though? I'm not too familiar with Japanese twins.


----------



## Vraciu (Dec 21, 2008)

It's Mitsubishi Ki-83. There were prototypes only.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice looking bird though...!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 21, 2008)

Great job there Wojtek!!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 22, 2008)

THX


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2009)

A test only...


----------

